# Here's an observation.....



## MARKETWAVES (22 August 2005)

Here's an observation ...........

*Here's   an  important  observation   * 


  Talk  about  history  repeating  itself ...

  Just  a  thought  ,,,,

  What   would  happen  to an account  if  you  only  bought  the  *Australian  Dollar  or  the Euro  * on  the  break EVERY  TIME  WE  BREAK  A  NECKLINE ?





*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective. This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations. All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------

